

Show HN: Docket – Do Docker Deploys through BitTorrent - netvarun
https://github.com/netvarun/docket

======
netvarun
I designed and built it as part of my submission to the Gopher Gala 48 hour
Golang hackathon. Hope you guys like it. Please let me know if you have any
feedback.

